
At 652 seats, Transaero's A380s could top all others - antr
http://www.usatoday.com/story/todayinthesky/2013/10/18/at-652-seats-transaeros-a380s-could-top-all-others/3007917/#!
======
pseingatl
You saw the same thing when 747's came out, lounges, bars, common areas, lots
of seat pitch. All of these were eclipsed by high density seating over time.
Eventually all the A380's will move to high density seating as well.

